# Chapman graduate school- Help please



## Winterreverie (Mar 25, 2007)

I've been searching the internet for reviews on the program and can't find much that's helpful since its fairly new. Can anyone tell me why Chapman would be a good choice for graduate school besides the fact that they have good new equipment? What the surrounding area has to offer? Average cost MFA students are paying? Any opinions  on Chapman will be very appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 26, 2007)

Seriously, no one has any opinions? That's a first.


----------



## Philly (Mar 27, 2007)

Winterreverie,

I don't know a lot about chapman's screenwriting program but I know that their graduate (and undergraduate for that matter) production program is on par with any of the other top film programs in the country.  A few years back they recruited professors from AFI and USC for their cinematography and directing tracks.  It looks like to me that their efforts are paying off.  Do a search online of student film festival winners and see hat schools pop up. I've noticed that over and over again it's Chapman.  Don't get me wrong, students from AFI, USC and NYU are winning as well, but they are also paying two to three times the amount for their education.  It seems like Chapman gives more bang for your buck.


----------



## BrunoDP (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi... I'm little confused about Chapman's application deadline. Do they still accept applications (until May 1st), or it was over Feb 1st? I see some folks here being accepted, so I'm wondering (should I send my app materials, or forget about it)? Thanks.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 28, 2007)

FEb 1st was the priority deadline for fellowships etc. They still accept apps until May 1st, but they get reviewed on first come first serve basis. If your application is exceptional I'd stay still apply... If not, work on it and wait until next year.


----------

